

This is engineering: Landing F-15 with one wing - ancymon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3K8BfI6BPM

======
RiderOfGiraffes
With the afterburner on the plane can basically fly with no additional lift,
so with a nose-up attitude you can get all the lift you need from the
downwards component of the thrust and the lift from the main fuselage (which
is why modern jet liners fly "nose-up" these days - extra lift from the body).
The flight surfaces in the tail give you pitch, yaw and roll, so flying isn't
really the problem.

Landing. That's the problem, and as the saying goes: take-offs might be
optional, but landings are compulsory. Part way through I was thinking that
the flying would be possible, but the landing not.

When he mentioned the tail-hook and cable I still thought "no chance," but the
tearing out of the tail-hook will have bled enough energy from the system to
make it work. I didn't know the F-15 landing gear was so far inboard.

